

Guaranteeing memory safety in Rust [slides] - dbaupp
http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/pubs/2013.07.17-NEU.pdf

======
moomin
Gotta say, I hadn't appreciated the elegance of Rust's type system in
preventing modification during iteration scenarios. It's very pretty.

